# SONY KV-25FX20E sin imagen



## raydem (Mar 31, 2007)

hola a todos.. bueno pues mi problema es el siguiente.. la tele no tiene imagen .. pero si tiene sonido.. el voltaje de los cañones esta bien.. y el caso es que he probado a ver si el tubo estaba bien (con una resistencia de 20k de 2wat uniendo un cañon con masa) y resulta que si hago eso la tele se ve.. la resistencia solo se la pongo un segundo.. y a partir de eso la tv se bien .. pero el caso es que la apago y vuelve a lo mismo no se ve.. y le vuelvo a hacer lo de la resistencia y se ve.. me podeis echar una mano?? muchas gracias


----------



## raydem (Abr 2, 2007)

he engañado al circuito ik .. y nada.. alguien tiene alguna idea?


----------



## sonystew (Abr 28, 2007)

man yo tenia ese mismo problema con mi tv en una serie distinta a la tuya man leendo este post ...--->>>> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about903.html encontre la solucion sin hacer nada con los circuitos solo programando... lee el post en la parte q dice maliboo .. pero la verdad es q yo jugue con el rcut y me  funciono aunq no tengo el manual que alli dicen tener me gustaria q si alguien tiene el manual de programacion lo subiera a internet y nos diera el enlace nos serviria de mucho ... saludos hasta luego...


----------

